# Search is over!



## Cinch (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm just outside of London, ON and after exhaustive searching I've finally found a great amp and guitar tech!! In this area this seemed to be a more difficult task than originally thought!

In London, recently moved from GTA is Eric Pykala the 'Rock 'n' Roll Doctor will get your axe rocking!! SUPER nice and very, very knowledgeable, experienced guy - did a pro-setup on my LP for me complete with fret-leveling etc... awesome job, guitar never felt so good!! Thanks Eric!!

For my amp tech quest, I did find an amp tech in London - Dante, whom has a great rep, but I was unable to get a hold of him.. I ended up going to Stoney Creek to the legendary Wild Bill. Same comments here - super nice guy, knows his way around tube amps like no other - my YBA-1 absolutely rocks!! Was worth the hour drive... Thanks Wild Bill!!

Both of these 'geniuses' as I'll call them, have been in the biz for a lifetime... these guys will not BS you and do unnecessary work, or sell you anything just to make a buck - they are genuine and are rock 'n' roll to the core and are out to make your gear how YOU want it!

I just thought I'd post this for anyone looking for a "top notch" guitar or amp tech. I presume these gurus are already well-known to a lot of players on this site.

Cheers


'04 Les Paul Studio
'68 YBA-1
'05 Dr. Z Z-Best 2x12
Dr. Z Air Brake


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Eric is a great guy. He does an excellent job. He used to set up my guitars when he worked out of Newmarket. I didn't even know he left the Newmarket area. I haven't seen him in ages. Say "hi" for me. 

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

How far IS the drive to Stoney Creek from here?

Eric is *the man* for guitar work.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my loss is your gain.

*sobs uncontrollably*


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

Budda said:


> How far IS the drive to Stoney Creek from here?
> 
> Eric is *the man* for guitar work.


With the new Link bypass in Hamilton, it is probably 1.5 hrs at 110K . 90 on the Link though.


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

lol how do you get in touch with these guys?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Eric is indeed the guy around here for guitar repairs and setups. I have had Dante from Island Amps do some GREAT WORK on my old Bassman head. I too have seen his website go dormant.........hope all is well with him.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Astroman86 said:


> lol how do you get in touch with these guys?


Through here. PM Lance Romance - that's Eric.


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Don't forget about Jeff Larocque DSR Amplification in Sarnia. You can find him on facebook, or Midtown Music. He's getting a webpage up in the near future. 
He does fantastic guitar work, has and can repair any amp, mods to your specs, or custom hand built amps. He does a lot of work for guys in London and all over Ontario. He's building me a 3 channel, 30-40w head, clean-crunch-recto. The man is unreal.
Sorry to hold back and not share how I feel!
Cheers


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad you found your techs!!

Perhap's I should make the drive to London ~ my Strat's due for a fret level itself, and I'd like to float the trem. There's always Don't Fret in Waterdown too I suppose.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

rev156 said:


> Don't forget about Jeff Larocque DSR Amplification in Sarnia. You can find him on facebook, or Midtown Music. He's getting a webpage up in the near future.
> He does fantastic guitar work, has and can repair any amp, mods to your specs, or custom hand built amps. He does a lot of work for guys in London and all over Ontario. He's building me a 3 channel, 30-40w head, clean-crunch-recto. The man is unreal.
> Sorry to hold back and not share how I feel!
> Cheers


... coulda just bought a recto haha


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ThePass said:


> Glad you found your techs!!
> 
> Perhap's I should make the drive to London ~ my Strat's due for a fret level itself, and I'd like to float the trem. There's always Don't Fret in Waterdown too I suppose.


Worth. The. Drive.


----------



## Lance Romance (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the kind words folks! Lotta familiar names posting here. David and Alfie, I miss you guys! Meeting some really great players who also happen to be terrific people.
You guys can PM me off this board if you need my services; I try and check-in daily. Lots of good stuff and people here.-Eric Pykala/Lance Romance/The Rock 'n' Roll Doctor


----------



## rev156 (Mar 2, 2008)

Budda said:


> ... coulda just bought a recto haha


NO. Not even close.
That's like saying I should buy a Vox VT30 instead of a handwired AC30TB!


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes,Jeff is a good friend of mine-and a most incredible amp tech.He has worked on a lot of my amps(some twenty+ tube amps as of this date)-I have a similar number of guitars,and he has worked on a lot of those ,too.However he is no longer associated with Mid-Town Music.I believe Mid-Town is closed now,after the tragic death of Don Carter's wife Peg.Many from the SW Ontario region know Don and Peg.And Carter guitars are fantastic instruments.(Don is now working out of the workshop behind his house in Sarnia)-Jeff LaRocque's drop-off point for his amps is at Picker's Alley in Sarnia.He has a facebook page as related earlier(DSR Amplification)but at present,I don't believe the web-site is up.
I also plan on throwing some business Eric's way,since I live in Lonon,and don't always want to make the hour-long trip to Sarnia.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I ran into Don a couple weeks ago coming out of The Music Box on Murphy Rd he is associated with them now that he has closed down Mid-Town, he's at least selling off the last of his inventory, I'm not sure if he's still taking custom orders, neither of us had time to chat in the cold.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Another amp tech option for you 519 guys is Rob Fowler in Cambridge. Not the cheapest guy out there, but certainly knows his stuff, especially vintage Fender, Vox & Marshall. 

Besides repairs, he also builds some great repros & new twists on classic tube amps.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Eric is a great guy and awesome tech! I would highly recommend him to anyone. Back before the axefx days I used to bring all my tube amps to "Rich" at sherwood music, I found he really knew what he was doing and did a great job on all my amps!


----------



## JTS550 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi has anyone talked to/seen Eric recently? I need a set up and wanted to see if maybe he's on holiday or away....thanks.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He passes away two weeks ago. There's a thread in the "In Memoriam" section.


----------



## JTS550 (Aug 22, 2012)

oh my God. I am so sorry....


----------

